# Rebuilding Record hub?



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there,
I recently picked up a set of silver record hubs and am looking forward to building them with Ambrosio Nemisis tubular rims  any way, I'm wondering, since I got them used, and have no idea what their history is like, should I rebuild them? if so, what do you use on your record hubs, grease like Phil's or oil? anything tricky about these hubs I should know before I go at it?


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Record hubs are no different than other makes of hubs, other than better finishing and balls. Use a good quality grease of your choosing. Don't use oil. Keep everything very clean as you put everything back together again. If the axles spin smoothly with no gritty feel, and there is no play, they may not even need rebuilding.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Whats been said, good quality grease. I use lithium grease (white). One thing to check, take the freehub off and feel how smooth the bearings inside are. They don't fail often, but replacing them is a pain. If they're rough, suck it up and do it now. Otherwise, keep the maintenance up and you can pass them on to your grandchildren.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I use Phil grease on the bearings and Phil tenatious oil on the pawls for my Campy hubs.
Campy lithium (actually any lithium) grease is very good too.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

I wouldn't have given it a thought, except for that oil port on the hub shell? if the bearings are packed with grease, what's the deal with the oil port?

I've never really looked at the differences between lithium grease and normal grease? When would you want to use one over the other?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> I wouldn't have given it a thought, except for that oil port on the hub shell? if the bearings are packed with grease, what's the deal with the oil port?
> 
> I've never really looked at the differences between lithium grease and normal grease? When would you want to use one over the other?


If you're talking about the port on the silver hub, in theory you could inject grease into the hub and let it flush out the old. I really don't know of anyone doing that, I have two wheelsets with Record hubs and I just take them apart, wipe out the old grease and then repack them. If you're talking about the hole on the freehub, you could put grease in there for the two cartridge bearings it uses. 

Lithium grease is white, Campy uses it in the factory. You can buy a tub of it for cheap at an auto parts store. Campy sells their own brand but it's pricey. Phil Wood grease is good but I've never used it for hubs. I use it for assembly, pedals, and to lightly coat the rear derailleur cable in the housing. Phil Wood grease is good for sealing against moisture as well. If you're putting an alloy seatpost in an alloy or steel frameset, a good slathering of PW grease will help to keep water out of your frame from around your post. As mentioned PW tenacious oil is good for freehub pawls. I use chainsaw bar oil on mine but I live in the PNW and have several chainsaws.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Throwback to track racing*



r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> I wouldn't have given it a thought, except for that oil port on the hub shell? if the bearings are packed with grease, what's the deal with the oil port?
> 
> I've never really looked at the differences between lithium grease and normal grease? When would you want to use one over the other?


The last hub I had with an oil cap was an old Nuovo Record hub from the late '70's or 
'80's. I heard it was for squirting oil into the hub for short term races like track racing.
The oil provided less rolling resistance.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I've serviced mine several times even though they stay very clean inside. I also use Phil grease.

Per the other posts, make sure there is no grease in the pawl area or they won't engage quick enough. I use wet chain lube.


----------

